# Bed for Greyhounds



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

A question for greyhound owners (or indeed anyone with breeds of the same build, lurchers, whippets etc)

A lot of the rescue centres say to use an old duvet for the dogs bed. How many people actually do?Or do people just use normal dog beds? I fully understand why the centres say the duvet, due to the slim build of the dog. But was just wondering for the future when I have one. 

I could just give in to what's bound to happen - it will steal the sofa off me


----------



## Amethyst (Jun 16, 2010)

My niece has a beautiful rescue Greyhound, did buy her a big bed, but now also has a duvet folded which she prefers as she can really stretch out on it


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thery love duvets as they can make a nest in them and snuggle into them


I bought the thick pad beds for my whippets and greyhounds. My ex racer ripped hers to shreds in about 4 days. I wait until our local Sainsburys has duvets on offer and buy them. I got some single duvets a couple of months ago £3.70 each. I then bought a big piece of fleece of ebay and made my own beds.

As my greyhound Button sleeps in a crate as she chews anything and everything I'll not leave her loose unsupervised I am tempted to use shredded newspaper in her crate as she just shreds anything you give her then wees on it. Paper would be easy to get rid off and when she was in racing kennels she was bedded on shredded paper.


----------



## hyper Springer (Jan 8, 2010)

My ESS has a memory foam jobby.....He loves it :thumbup:

Dog RuffÂ® Waterproof Dog (Pet) Beds with RestoreÂ® Memory Foam Crumb Filling


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

Thanks for the replies


----------



## cornflower (May 14, 2009)

Hi
when I picked up my lurcher from the rescue centre I was told he would trash his bed. He didn't. He has only ripped one bed in the year we have had him and that was when he was left alone for the first time for a longish time. 

He has a middle sized plastic dog bed, two towels, an old sleeping bag I bought at a car boot and a piece of old vet bed. The last two he carries round the house with him; dumping them on one sofa and sitting on the other sofa. It is really very sweet but I have to keep removing them. He likes to know where they are I guess. I know that greyhounds love a soft surface to snuggle on.


----------



## Phoenix&Charlie'sMum (Oct 12, 2009)

Mine have a duvet in their crate, but just a normal rectangular bed for nightitme, then during the day they dont get off the sofa!! I bought a smaller one for downstairs, and now I sit on that, as i have lost of the places on the sofa! :lol:


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

So it seems they love their duvets and sofas lol


----------



## flyballcrazy (Oct 6, 2010)

mine sleep on the sofa 

But i do have these beds as well.XL 56" SUPERB WATERPROOF CUSHION+QUALITY COVER ilmd on eBay (end time 04-Feb-11 15:05:31 GMT)

And vet bed and duvets lol


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

flyballcrazy said:


> mine sleep on the sofa
> 
> But i do have these beds as well.XL 56" SUPERB WATERPROOF CUSHION+QUALITY COVER ilmd on eBay (end time 04-Feb-11 15:05:31 GMT)
> 
> And vet bed and duvets lol


Those beds look ok


----------



## lynn86 (Jan 28, 2011)

have you tried your local market the one here sells large pillow beds for 5 pound i know a few people that use them for their greyhounds x


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

lynn86 said:


> have you tried your local market the one here sells large pillow beds for 5 pound i know a few people that use them for their greyhounds x


Thanks, will explore that avenue.:thumbup:


----------



## 2Hounds (Jun 24, 2009)

I have a waterproof bed that has like an inner duvet filling, its gone a bit flat now but is very useful in case of any accidents & muddy paws (it also goes in the car) and a couple of folded duvets as they're cheap and the dogs like them.

I saw these  dog duvet covers  which fit a folded duvet, thinking of getting another waterproof one when i get some pennies.


----------



## jamie1977 (Jan 17, 2011)

2Hounds said:


> I have a waterproof bed that has like an inner duvet filling, its gone a bit flat now but is very useful in case of any accidents & muddy paws (it also goes in the car) and a couple of folded duvets as they're cheap and the dogs like them.
> 
> I saw these  dog duvet covers  which fit a folded duvet, thinking of getting another waterproof one when i get some pennies.


They look good.


----------

